# 3rd Ranger Battalion 25th Anniversary Event



## tjwest (Aug 28, 2009)

For all of you 3/75 Rangers out there, please see the attached pdf for information regarding the 25th Anniversary Event planned for November 11, 2009.  Please RSVP directly to the email or phone numbers listed in the invite.  

Hope to see some of you there.

TJ



.


----------



## Looon (Aug 28, 2009)

Hopefully I can make this one.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks TJ, I will pass this on to my buddies. Hope to see ya there.


----------



## tjwest (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's more info from the S-5 regarding this event.


----------

